# Skinny First ever cycle - Feedback Appreciated



## skinnymark (Feb 22, 2015)

So ready for first cycle creating this log to share experience and receive feedback from the many awesome vets on this site.
I plan to check in once a week with updates and progress photos.
I ordered a basic cycle from a sponsor here, and just waiting on the second half of my order to get going.

I am not sensitive and wont cry so please give me honest feedback.

About me:
33 years old
6'2" 
Classic Ecto
currently 198lbs @ 17% bf
I had that measured at the gym a few days ago. That is pretty high for me. Two reasons, I sprained my knee in sept. and had no cardio until late Jan. and my diet is less disciplined on winter, 4% of that is literally just craft beer and cheese. Easily parted with during summer months.


Goals:
Long term I want to bench 1.5 times my bw, squat 2 times my bw, and dead 500 lbs.
I don't expect that to happen from one or two cycles but it will happen.
I'm a ways away from even my personal bests on these currently so it will a be a challenge.
I don't have a specific goal for weight but I would like some size on my lanky, skinny arms.

Experience:
I have learned so much lifting on and off for the last 8 years or so. Mostly that there is a lot of bro science everywhere. I read so much absolute CRAP on websites it gets old. What I think is that the best thing you can do is get to know your body.
Dedication & discipline are paramount.
The reason I decided to start cycling is I feel my fitness goals are beyond what I could naturally achieve w/o steroids in the next five years.

Diet:
Currently I'm trying to force myself to eat more than I'm hungry to prepare for cycling. I don't eat fast food or keep junk food in the house. I do allow myself one "cheat meal" daily. I know if there are any serious BB reading this they are scowling at the computer right now. My goals don't require me to entirely abstain from certain things but in the warmer months I'm far more selective.
I am currently eating 4 times per day and drinking about four shakes a day with bcca's in between. Whey during the day, casein at night. I take creatine daily in my morning fruit smoothie. I've been buying gold standard natural from OP, but if you have a fav I should try please chime in I may try it.

Training:
My split is a little different than some, I feel like this is something I could go on about forever but in the interests of keeping it brief I utilize a lot of different stuff and I want to lift heavier weights nearly every session if possible.
typically like
Back
Chest
Deads, legs
Arms
Shoulders
Back
Core, Straight deads
Chest
Squats, legs
shoulders
Arms
Repeat, etc.....cardio, abs, and rest fits in there somewhere

I rest two days a week unless something in my schedule allows me another day to hit it or prevents me from getting in.
If I have a weekday off I will often do two of these workouts in one day. one early afternoon, another late evening.

So my first cycle will be the recommended 500mg week of test.
I will inject twice per week and use an anti-estrogen. After 10 weeks I will begin pct and see where I'm at.

I look forward to getting to know you vets here. Below I will attempt to post some starting point photos.


----------



## skinnymark (Feb 22, 2015)

starting pics


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 22, 2015)

Actually your arms are not that bad in relation to the rest of your body.

Now your legs? That's where you need the real work.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 22, 2015)

You dun look like skinny/ectomorph.
Buff up those legs n calves and u will look complete


----------



## skinnymark (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah my squats and deads are way down since I sprained my knee in September. I've finally got back to doing them 3 weeks ago. I can honestly say I didnt miss that "oh shit im gonna puke" feeling on the squat rack and worse standing at the top of the stairs the day after just staring down like, this is gonna suck.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello , Hey if you could give some detail and grouping on your actual training and get more specific on the food intake we could be far more help.
Don't over use AI's and which have you chosen?  Thx     T


----------



## skinnymark (Feb 23, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hello , Hey if you could give some detail and grouping on your actual training and get more specific on the food intake we could be far more help.
> Don't over use AI's and which have you chosen?  Thx     T



I was planning on using .25 mg of anastorzal.
I havent read too much over AI "overuse". How do I know if this amount is good for me?

My exact training routine varies a bit, and will take A while to type up. I know there are a lot different ideas about what the optimal routine is. I probably include more types of exercises than some think are necessary.

As I proceed I will provide some examples of the workouts I do. I use a bit of periodization, and prefer some variety to really feel like I'm hitting the muscle the way I want to.


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 11, 2015)

Pinned for the first time ever today. I know it sounds silly but I was kinda nervous about it having never used a needle on myself before.

First go, test 500mg/week for 10 weeks starts today 3/10/15.
I will check in here with updates every week or so. I'm looking forward to sharing some positive results.


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 11, 2015)

You are a lot leaner then 17% BF. Nice base to go on. I agree about the legs. Squat, Squat, and more Squats.


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 11, 2015)

pesty4077 said:


> You are a lot leaner then 17% BF. Nice base to go on. I agree about the legs. Squat, Squat, and more Squats.



You think so about the bf%???????????
I had it measured at the gym with one of those electronic handheld things. Not sure how accurate that is.

I thought it was high but I had pretty much no cardio due to injury from end of sept to about mid January, finally broke into a full out sprint at end of jogging last week and felt great.
Also I am pretty lax on my diet in the winter. I don't eat junk food or fast food, but there's some beer and pizza that wouldn't be in my june diet.

Is there a better way to measure BF% like the fat fold calipers?
Not really important to me as it pertains to goals, but I would like accurate measures so I can accurately assess how my cycle(s) are going and gauge effectiveness of training/diet variation


----------



## greggy (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to the dark side.  Enjoy


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 11, 2015)

skinnymark said:


> You think so about the bf%???????????
> I had it measured at the gym with one of those electronic handheld things. Not sure how accurate that is.
> 
> I thought it was high but I had pretty much no cardio due to injury from end of sept to about mid January, finally broke into a full out sprint at end of jogging last week and felt great.
> ...



IMO, those electronic BF units suck.

Get some decent calipers. There are a couple methods that you can do yourself, but some you'll need help. You'll get better at it the more you use it.

Slim Guide Skinfold Caliper - Walmart.com


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 11, 2015)

Measure Body Fat With Hydrostatic Underwater Weighing. That is the most accurate. Even skin calipers can have up to 4% difference. Measure numerous places for Calipers to be more accurate.


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 11, 2015)

pesty4077 said:


> Measure Body Fat With Hydrostatic Underwater Weighing. That is the most accurate. Even skin calipers can have up to 4% difference. Measure numerous places for Calipers to be more accurate.



yeah ive heard about that method but im not a professional athlete, and have never even seen a facility where that is being used.

the value itself made be inaccurate, but i assume it would still allow me to track progress


----------



## custom creation (Mar 12, 2015)

I think your doing ok. Along with the others I feel that some heavy lower body lifting you could be more complete. For a first cycle, I would personally throw an oral in for 6 weeks like dianabol at 35mg.
  It will give you some bloat, but strength will step way up. If you run dbol, make sure you take a liver protectant.

Bear


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 12, 2015)

You are pretty lean actually starting out and you have some muscle already.  I think you are in a good spot to do your first cycle, good job.

Personally I wouldn't run an AI unless you start to have sides.  500mg of test might have you retaining a little water but it shouldn't be too bad.  I always have some nolva on hand, so if I get some itchy nips etc I can pop some nolva and block those receptors.  You will learn for yourself what levels of test you can run and with how much ai or estro blockers.  You wont learn though unless you do some test without it.

You really aught to post up your training routine and more detailed diet stuff.  What you posted in your OP didn't make a lot of sense to me, but what I did get out of it was you do things your own way and that that way is perhaps different?

Whatever you've been doing has clearly worked as you are in shape, but there is always a better and a best way as well.  I wouldn't mind coaching you a bit, but you would obviously have to be receptive to such a thing.

Good luck no matter what.  Hit it hard.
Peace.


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 13, 2015)

tri-terror said:


> You really aught to post up your training routine and more detailed diet stuff.  What you posted in your OP didn't make a lot of sense to me, but what I did get out of it was you do things your own way and that that way is perhaps different?
> 
> Whatever you've been doing has clearly worked as you are in shape, but there is always a better and a best way as well.  I wouldn't mind coaching you a bit, but you would obviously have to be receptive to such a thing.
> 
> ...



Yes I intend to get some of my workouts and diet on here. Yes, im being a little vague but its really not bc Im not interested in negative feedback or anything, its just that I tend to vary my training a lot, including a lot of stuff and that takes time to type up and then explain.

I understand many BB are very meticulous and disciplined people....I admire that and appreciate the guidance and wisdom shared by guys who go hardcore....but I am just a skinny guy who wont accept being a scrawny weakling.

One of the comments above stated I dont look ectomorphic. I'll take that as a compliment bc I am the quintessential ecto. At age 24 I was 6'1.5" and barely over 150lbs. Yesterday I weighted 202lbs and I'm not carrying that much bad weight. Ive worked so hard with trial and error to find what works for me, but I feel i can do much better in the future.

I really appreciate the advice given. I will try not to be as lazy and type up some more details... below this post I will type up the workout I did today


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 13, 2015)

ARMS
today I did arms

my workouts vary so this is the one a did today which is a very typical one for me

I always do Tri's first because I like doing bi's better so I feel I can hit them better at the end with less energy cause im more into it

warm up with some light single cable overhead pulls and a couple sets of light cable push downs...isolate and just get some blood in there

*EZ BAR LYING SKULL CRUSHERS* - form all the way, touch thumbs on bar to top of forehead keep elbows tight

5 sets pyramid, target 10-12 reps first three sets, increasing 10 lbs each set
next two increase 5lbs each set to failure(less than 10 reps)
today 5th set only produced 6 reps

*DIPS* - upright (feet in air)try to keep back straight, not activate chest

4 sets - all to failure
first 2 just body, next 2 weighted
(i only got about 20 second set unweighted..today not so good,I think bc 202 is almost as much as Ive ever weighed in my life)

*OVERHEAD ROPE CABLE EXTENSIONS* - full movement hands to back of head, at top of movement turn wrists down point thumbs out to complete

3 sets,increasing one plate each set first 2 sets target 10 reps, third to failure (less than 10 today like 8)

*CLASSIC TRI CABLE PUSH DOWN EXTENSION* -these are the ones where you see the tourist all hunched over doing the whole stack....ARRRGH...

3 sets into burnout drop setting, first set target 10-12 reps
adjust weight to max at ten reps
then proceed to kill it, dropping two plates to failure twice...im a little pissed off at this point as my tri's have basically went on strike

I didnt do any reverse grip tri work today..i often do.. i felt done with tris after above work....

Biceps

warm up with some light DB standing alternating curls, already a lot of blood in arms so one long set with light weight is all thats needed

*EZ BAR SEATED PREACHER CURL* - i have a very narrow frame so I take the inner grip, kinda hard to to cheat this exercise unless you dont go down all the way

5 sets, pyramid increasing (same as skull crushers) 
"5 sets pyramid, target 10-12 reps first three sets, increasing 10 lbs each set
next two increase 5lbs each set to failure(less than 10 reps)"

today my 4th set only pulled 7 reps, and fifth only 4 reps but they felt fantastic, no pain.. wicked pump

*ROPE CABLE HAMMER CURLS* - i stand on a step platform so there is constant force through the motion..(bc of my height otherwise at bottom weight is on stack) hands holding rope start on thighs, hammer straight up curl, slow controlled

2 sets - both to failure weight depends on how first set feels anything feels too easy aborted and add more
today both sets got about eight reps

*STRAIGHT BAR ON CABLE REVERSE GRIP CURLS* - this hits the forearms a bit, making a t-rex motion. just replacing the rope with a straight bar and using reverse grip

2 sets same formula as above rope hammers

*SEATED DB ALTERNATING CURLS* - i like to go heavy even though my arms are cashed at this point, and especially focus on slow negative

3 sets, grabbing 5 lbs heavier each time - first 2 sets target 6-8reps  each side third take what i can get... today only about four reps

*STANDING OLYMPIC BAR STRAIGHT BAR CURL* - straddle a bench standing finish bi's, often ill throw the chains on for these but today I didnt

3 sets - first set targeting 6-8 reps add ten lbs next 2 what ever I can get...
at this point I cant even recall what i pulled on reps cause I was having a deep internal conversation regarding the "ONE MORE FUCKING REP" i needed to do

then i jogged a mile, end workout

This is a pretty typical workout for me.
It took longer than some peeps recommend, about 2 hours 20 min.
I dont put time constraints on my workouts, ive had awesome back days that lasted 45 min. I go how i feel.
I do a few things here worth noting.
At the start of isolating the muscle I have two main exercises, and a supporting middle and then a finisher.

my first main exercise is five sets with first three being working sets with specific rep targets and the next two im challenging myself to go past what i did the last work out. this helps me know if/when i can increase what im lifting, and lets me know im getting stronger.

the middle exercise i try to have something that doesnt give the muscle any sort of break through the whole thing.
like the skullcrushers, there is a rest kinda at the top
the preacher curls, there is a rest at the top
but the dips, and cable curls provide CONSTANT resistance on the targeted muscle.

the second main is less sets bc im getting tired, but the idea is the same..the first two are working sets and the third im pushing to get more than ive been able to get previously

the finishing exercises are easy cheat, so form is perfect to start but i can cheat the last couple reps as the muscle feels like I turned it into jelly...


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 25, 2015)

So two weeks into my first cycle, I feel like its going well so far.

I have been training hard and eating like crazy. I havent been this diligent about my nutrition since I was in my 20's.

pinning:
i am pinning tues evenings and saturday mornings. I pinned for the 5th time today starting third week of cycle.
first time i pinned right glute it was sore as hell about 4 days, same when i did the left side.
second time around was MUCH better..a little soreness for half as long
When i pinned the first time it was much harder to plunge the oil than i had expected. 
The last few times i have been boiling some water in a pyrex measuring cup and heating the vial before pinning.
Huge improvement. I try to go nice and slow and remind myself to breathe. I'm feeling pretty comfortable doing it in the glutes after just five times.

I am using a syringe with a 22 to draw oil, then switching to a 25x1 to pin.
I know that most people suggest a 1.5 for glutes but i choose to go with a 1 because i am so slender. I have had no issues with oil coming back out.

diet:
I have been eating four meals per day, as well as four shakes w/bcaa's
I have tightened up my diet now the winter here is almost over.
No more beer and cheese tastings 
I will give a more detailed post regarding diet when I have more time.

Training:
according to my log I trained the following:

tues march 10th - rest -pin 250mg test c
wens - chest
thurs - arms
fri - shoulders
sat - back - pin
sun - rest

mon march16 - legs (squats, frontlegs, stepups)
tues - straight leg deads, core, obliques, hams, calves - pin
wens - chest
thurs - arms
fri - back
sat - shoulders - pin
sun - rest

mon march 23rd - legs (deads, squats, press)
tues - chest pin

My bad knee is feeling almost 100%.
I have switched from a heavy brace to neoprene sleave, and I can comfortably bottom out my squats and get perfect form on deads again.

I am getting in cardio two times a week. 30 minute jog or hour on the bike.

results so far:
I have gained about 6-7 lbs in two weeks, but I am also eating like crazy which is tedious and expensive. I cant remember the last time I actually felt hungry. I came in to the gym at 206lbs today.
My chest, butt and legs look bigger to me but its "puff"weight
No crazy strength gains on my lifts. I am making progress but nothing unusual compared to what I should be getting with this amount of training, eating, and rest.
I asked my ex gf if she thought I looked bigger. She says I look trimmer around the waist. I attribute this to tightening up my diet as February ended and March began. 
My understanding is it will take 3-4 weeks on cycle to feel the difference in the gym.
I am looking forward to this.

One thing I can say, not sure its from the gear or not, but my mojo is up. Significantly.

Perhaps its just that its finally warming up here and the ladies are getting some spring fever, but girls are into me right now.
A couple days ago i went to a restaurant to eat after my shift and i picked up the waitress. Its been a while since i did something like that.
Also it just seems like girls are liking me more suddenly. Ill be eating lunch at work and before I know it im surrounded by girls smiling and giggling. Same thing happened at the pub the other night.
Whatever it is I'll be lucky to still have some skin left on my dick come summer at this pace.

So far so good. I'll get some pics up soon..chest is a little too furry right now to get good pics


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw where you are warming up your oil prior to pinning.  I learned a while back that you can take a clean washcloth or barmop type towel, rinse it in hot water, squeeze out excess water, microwave it for a short time (I think like 10 secs or so, just keep checking until it is nice and warm/hot.  Then wrap the syringe in the hot towel for a couple minutes and presto...oil is nice, warm, and easy to pin.  
Good log, man.  Keep up the good work...


----------



## skinnymark (Apr 1, 2015)

photos from mar 21 near end of second week


----------



## skinnymark (Apr 1, 2015)

Photos from April 1 - just starting week four


----------



## skinnymark (Apr 1, 2015)

Started week four yesterday. Weighted in at 208 this morning, so I'm up about 8-10lbs overall. Haven't noticed anything in the gym too much. I am making some modest gains on my lifts but nothing I would attribute to cycling. My muscles feel harder than they did the first couple weeks.

Since my legs are healthy again I've been hitting them hard and I've been feeling really sore a lot. Feels worse than i remember but maybe im just being a little bitch.

Same as last week the only real difference I feel is libido feels very high right now. Its actually pretty annoying considering I'm trying to be dedicated with my training. I had to just turn my phone off this weekend because it was just too much. Too many girls in there. But they are at my work and the damn gym too. Need to retain my focus.

last week was
mar 24 tues - chest - pin
wens - Arms
thurs - MISSED THE GYM OVER SOME STUPID PUSSY
Fri - Back (turned off my phone)
Sat - shoulders - pin
sun - rest
Mon  - legs
tues - chest - pin


----------



## InsaneMuscle (Apr 2, 2015)

nice thread, congrats on first needle, myself preparing for kinda same too.

Now to the topic, how do your nipples feel lately? In last photos youve uploaded they seem more pink/and sharp...gyno kinda way, do you feel anythin?


----------



## skinnymark (Apr 2, 2015)

Everything feeling normal.... temperature in the room maybe


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

Come on man- were did you go? What are the results- debit? Girls and so on- had me reading and then nothing


----------

